# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الأمم المتحدة تتوقع انكماشا أسوأ للإقتصاد العالمي بـ2.6 % في 2009

## الحصن نيوز

خفضت منظمة الأمم المتحدة توقعات بشأن نموالاقتصاد العالمي في 2009 الى مستوى أقل من السابق بعد أن تبين ان الازمة الملاية العالمية تهدد سدفع بخمسين مليون موظف إلى

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

